# The E3iO Car PC. Let's Talk about it.



## starfox5194

I stumbled across this lately

2Din Car PC Mini ITX SE | Custom Car Computers

It looks like it's everything any of us could ask for with the highest price point any of us could dream. 

My first thought is, what do you guys think about it?

My second thought, can we copy it and make a better one? Let's start searching newegg and see what we can work out. Maybe not something that will fit double din mostly because I'm not sure if we have motherboards at that standard yet, but can we try to compete spec wise and maybe shoot for that small footprint it has?

I'm about to search newegg now. Just wanted to hear your opinions in the meantime.


----------



## RayBob

I built a windows 8 carPC last year with about the same stuff, and it performed pretty good. 

The screen is one of "Derrick In NY" Samsung screens, with USB programable buttons. I used Derrick's case too, which is what the first generation E3iO used. It can fit a mini itx board, but it too deep for most cars.

Here's mine before cutting out inside the dash to fit, pushed as far back as it would go in a camaro:









Their next model uses the same screen, but the BByte Nano ITX case, trimming an inch off the depth, so it should fit better. What they did was used an industrial 3.5" mini itx board socket G1 board, good for second generation mobile I3-I7 processors. 

That is the one I would choose, as it's low power, great performance, and fits most double din spots.

Pricewise, after having built a couple carPC's myself, you cannot really better their price doing it yourself.

Now here is what I would change... I would take out the internal audio amp, and plug in a Hifimediy Saber USB DAC for line out to feed a sound processor.


----------



## dgage

Can you tell me how this thing handles on startup in terms of how long until playing music via FM or CD? What about when you turn off the ignition? Will it automagically start playing what was last being played? How is the FM reception? Thanks.


----------



## starfox5194

when you built it yourself, what did you use as an FM receiver? and I had the same idea in mind with your sound processor and the USB DAC


----------



## RayBob

I used the Atom D2800MT board with 4GB of ram, windows 8, fastboot enabled, and the free Driveline front end software. For audio out I used an ODAC USB DAC and connected an Directed\Visteon HDRadio to audio in.

Although I was in windows in 10 seconds, it was about 20-30 seconds till music was playing, and it continues where I left off if mp3, or on the same radio station for HD Radio.

Here is a picture inside mine showing I fit the DC-DC converter and Joycon EXR on left side for auto power-up /down and steering wheel control, HD Radio board to underside of lid, ODAC on right side, and used a 64GB uSATA SSD for boot drive, and uPCIE combo BT WIFI card:









Here are a couple test videos:

Initial Audio Test:
20121201 162219 - YouTube

Steering Wheel and Touch Screen Tests:
Driveline Steering Wheel Controls - YouTube

Here is this car's diagram:


----------



## sirbOOm

I'd love to have one of these... if it had optical out and no internal amplifier.

...and cost less.


----------



## dgage

Thanks RayBob!


----------



## starfox5194

Raybob that looks awesome and really inspirational. The only thing really getting to me is the boot time. But I guess one could wire the pc to boot when the doors are unlocked. I was reading that asus has a 2-second windows 8 boot technology. Sounds tasty.

ASUS Windows 8 - Ready Motherboard : Get you Onboard

I'm tossing around ideas of using an ASUS mini ITX board. Just not sure if it would all be able to fit in the end. Looks like I'm going to have to measure the space behind my head unit pretty soon.


----------



## RayBob

That was my first carpc, built last year. I have learned a lot since then.

#1 it was too slow with the Atom. I used an i7 3612qm for my next carpc. It's a socket G2 mobile 35W 4 core 8 thread chip, and I had to get an industrial rated mini-itx board.

#2 having the pc in the dash was not convienient. How many times a year do you open your home pc? Upgrade you SSD, add ram, etc. Same with a carpc, you want easy access. I just put the screen and steering wheel interface in the dash, and put my pc behind the rear seat for easy access.

#3 windows 8 needs a minimum resolution screen to run, where windows 7 can run on a smaller screen. I used windows 7 x64 this time. It can access more memory, is faster than win8 x32, and still boots fast.

#4 a 7" screen is quite small for regular pc file fundtions, larger is better. I managed to modift to fit an 8" screen this time.

So, out with the in dash carpc model, and enter the new seperate periphal model, like we do with head unit and amplifiers. I present the improvements...





































New Carpc Boot Test - YouTube


----------



## req

car pc here too - mine plays music at about the 10~15 second mark, and resumes on startup (key->acc).

the only thing i want from the e3io is the screen+buttons. :'(

i got in contact with them, and they told me "no."

i asked if they could sell me just the motherboard+screen+case, and they said we can sell you "this model" and it was $700.



i tell you what though, if you want to compete in MECA, make sure you tell them that the carPC was made for 12v as a "car audio computer" and then they will have to re-write the rulebook again lol.


----------



## RayBob

You can buy that screen, screen and case, or just the buttons if you want! I did!

They (Derrick in NY) have all these parts posted:

derrick.ny | eBay


----------



## dgage

OK, here's the million dollar question. For those that have gone the PC route, would you go back to a regular deck?


----------



## dgage

Also, what FM tuner could I use for a car PC and does it tune well. There are times I want to listen to sports on the radio. Thanks.


----------



## RayBob

I pulled the Mylink Navigation with BA sound, top of chevy's line, out to put in a pc in my new 2SS/RS. People on the Camaro5.com forum are dying to get mylink, and those that have it are building top quality systems with aftermarket DSP processors, amps, and speakers. They think I am a fool for pulling it.

They have never experienced unlimited storage, instant indexing, programmable IO, any media format compatibility, internet streaming of everything on the web, google maps, VNC file transfer and remote access of home pc from anywhere served by LTE or even 3G. Those are the ipod, android, and mainstream head unit people..not me.

Sound quality can be anything you want from Kracko whizzer cone hiss with a Sparkomatic amp fed from onboard sound' to an asynchronous USB DAC transparently snatching a time aligned, equalized, sound stage, reproduced by an assemblage of an audiophile snob's imagination. It's all possible. I'm an economy minded middle of the road bang for the buck guy myself.

Radio on a PC... I have HD Radio, it sounded great on my last system, but I am just starting with this one. I have a Visteon HD radio and USB adapter yet to install. I already installed an amplified antenna for it. I use the Driveline front end software, and it supports HD, XM, and DAB radio, and all those devices are available for car pc's.

Now remember PC's are PC's and you should expect the same thing in your car as happens on your desktop. Make a bootable USB stick and keep a ghost image of your boot drive in case of a crash. Keep a wired keyboard with built in trackball or pad available, and you are covered for most issues.


----------



## vwabbitman

instead of creating a new thread i decided to post a few questions here since they are e3io related. I have been on mk3car and havent found much info other then rray's ddin stuff so here i am.

I will be picking up a 90 VW Jetta soon and am looking at installing a ddin car pc. i know it wont fit in the dash but i can modify the center console so it will fit there. i need to allow for about 9" of space from front face of the pc which i can if i do it right.

what im wanting to know is if i can build the carpc from e3io for cheaper then they want. if i build it myself ill be going with one of derricks cases and screens with the optional left side button board. also if i do my own id rather just wire the stock speakers to the computer somehow. not gonna be watching movies or tv since i have surround sound and a big screen tv at home. i will be watching youtube videos but thats about it. 

this is the specs for the one from e3io i wanna build
2DIN Car PC M-ITX V2 Small Edition (2DIN Car PC Mini ITX V2 Small Edition)
Motherboards: Ultrathin Mini-ITX Motherboard Intel® HM67 Express Chipset
Processor: Intel® Core™ i3-2310M 3M Cache 2.1GHz Intel® HD Graphics 3000
Memory: 4GB 204-Pin DDR3 SO-DIMM 1066 (E3iO Certified Memory)
Hard Drive (Master OS): SSD Samsung 840 Series 120GB 2.5" SATA III (Internal SSD) [+$35.00]
Navigation System: CoPilot Live, North America Maps [+$109.00]
Steering Wheel Control: No, Thanks
OBD II Scan Tool: No, Thanks
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 8 (32-bit) [+$105.00]
Warranty: Lifetime Customer Support with 1 Year Parts and Labor Warranty
Free Shipping - UPS Ground: FREE UPS Ground Service Shipping for United States Only. [Please click on Details] 

Would i be able to build something similar for cheaper then what e3io wants? ($1388)

What i really want is windows 8, 4gb ram, decent processor, fm radio(am if possible), bt, ssd, gps and external wifi antenna. A few things i would like but are not a necessity are more then two rear usb(prefer 6), a dvd drive, dash cam, back up camera and and power button for when ignition is off.

if i buy it from e3io whats the best way to add another ssd so the included one is os only?


----------



## RayBob

You could slightly beat their price by just getting what you need. 
I had thought I could build mine for $400-500 but when I tallied it up I had spent $1100 and it was an atom based system.

Its more satisfying building yourself but there is a lot to be said for ready to install too.

-Robert


----------



## RayBob

If they provide an mSATA slot go with that for your boot drive, because it gets screwed to the motherboard and makes a reliable vibration free connection.

-Robert


----------



## crazyirish

I notice the resolution seems the be 800x480. Are there any decent car friendly touchscreens that are at least 1024x768 (or a 16:9/16:10 equivalent)? Lots of windows programs are designed with that as the assumed minimum resolution.


----------



## vwabbitman

RayBob said:


> You could slightly beat their price by just getting what you need.
> I had thought I could build mine for $400-500 but when I tallied it up I had spent $1100 and it was an atom based system.
> 
> Its more satisfying building yourself but there is a lot to be said for ready to install too.
> 
> -Robert


thats what i was thinking and yes it is more satisfying to build it yourself. i used to build computers as a part time hobby but that was years ago. its amazing the price difference between building a desktop and car pc. i think ill just get the se from e3io and find a powered usb hub, and external ssd and dvd drives. if i do that im gonna mount the dvd drive either under or on top of the pc and the ssd somewhere where i can remove it easily. wont be using the dvd drive for more then loading programs and burning disks.


----------



## RayBob

crazyirish said:


> I notice the resolution seems the be 800x480. Are there any decent car friendly touchscreens that are at least 1024x768 (or a 16:9/16:10 equivalent)? Lots of windows programs are designed with that as the assumed minimum resolution.


Even though the native resolution of that screen is 800 x 480, I had windows 8 on mine, and it required a higher resolution in order to use any of the Metro apps, so I set the resolution higher. 

I think I finally settled on a custom resolution of 1280 x 768 and used the intel 32 bit HD3650 driver in custom resolution mode to get it. It looked good and readable and in focus, although small. I set the resolution all the way up to 1920 x 1080 and that worked too, clear, but too tiny to read.

Remember a 7" screen viewed from 18" away is hard to read at higher resolutions. That's the whole point of a Front End software like Driveline or Centrafuse, to emulate a car radio readable interface on a small screen.


----------



## RayBob

Oh, sorry, yes there are 7" and 8" screens available with higher resolution from Lilliput, Mimo, and others. I used a Chinatobby 8" HDMI screen set to 720P on my current build.


----------



## crazyirish

RayBob said:


> Remember a 7" screen viewed from 18" away is hard to read at higher resolutions. That's the whole point of a Front End software like Driveline or Centrafuse, to emulate a car radio readable interface on a small screen.


Of course. But if I were to build a car pc I couldn't help but do other non-typical stuff with it. Like going out to my car to play some skyrim on my lunchbreak


----------



## RayBob

That's why you get a 16" USB Screen so you can see what you are enjoying.


----------



## Ultimateherts

RayBob said:


> That's why you get a 16" USB Screen so you can see what you are enjoying.


And what dash would that fit in???


----------



## RayBob

You hang it on the steering wheel at lunchtime!


----------



## crazyirish

As cool as that would be I have very little space. Most of the panels seem to have a bit much bezel for my tastes. Guess Ill have to live with WVGA if I want a pre-engineered solution.


----------



## ripready

Well things seem a lot easier these days. Believe it or not, I've had a CarPC since 1993 and that was with a desktop motherboard running with an inverter. 

Anyone try porting Android to run on the intel MB?


----------



## RayBob

I have Bluestacks running on my carpc, and can run lots of android apps through it.

-Robert


----------



## ripready

Interesting. I'm thinking about actually running the OS as it seems to be quite well optimized for mobile applications: quick boot, GPS, Google Maps, Data, Video, etc... and it would run ultra fast on a i7

But then again Windows 8 wouldn't be bad either as it was designed for touch interfaces. However, with any Windows OS it lacks the mobile functionality of Android.


----------



## Billy Mays

crazyirish said:


> I notice the resolution seems the be 800x480. Are there any decent car friendly touchscreens that are at least 1024x768 (or a 16:9/16:10 equivalent)? Lots of windows programs are designed with that as the assumed minimum resolution.


i'm not sure why you would want to do that. squeezing more dots onto a 7" screen will make the image look even smaller.


----------



## vwabbitman

Billy Mays said:


> i'm not sure why you would want to do that. squeezing more dots onto a 7" screen will make the image look even smaller.


I'm running 1152x864 on a 10" laptop screen and its displaying just fine.


----------



## req

Billy Mays said:


> i'm not sure why you would want to do that. squeezing more dots onto a 7" screen will make the image look even smaller.


its because windows applications are not programmed to work in such a small resolution anymore.

specifically the car audio based DSP's are not even able to be lower than 800x600 (and several displays are just lower than this, causing all kinds of stupid problems.)

1024x768 is the holy grail of car-audio resolutions. besides, we would all be using some kind of front-end or application that is touch-friendly - not something like winamp.


----------



## RayBob

I'm running 720p on my 8" screen, with Windows 7, and this is just about perfect. I can read everything in windows fine, but most of the time I am in the front end software where it looks more like a car stereo.


----------



## RedRaider

*Raybob*....Great job on your CarPC. I am building my own soon, thanks for the ideas!


----------



## RayBob

Be sure to post what you are doing so we all can be inspired. It seems everyone who builds a carpc based system brings something new to the table!


----------



## RedRaider

You got it brother, I'll definitely post up what I build. There will be a wrinkle that I haven't seen implemented yet as well.


----------



## req

this is the screen that i will be looking to buy when it is finally finished.

Shop | Chalkboard Electronics


----------



## RayBob

req said:


> this is the screen that i will be looking to buy when it is finally finished.
> 
> Shop | Chalkboard Electronics



I hope you actually get that screen. I pre-ordered the 7" from them back in March, but they kept posting delay after delay, and by July had started offering switch for the 10" or refund because they don't know how long it will be. I took the refund, and paypal too their cut, so in effect I payed paypal my money in order to give Chalkboard Electronics a free loan of my money.

That screen looks like the holy grail of 7" carpc screens, but so far only a very few people have managed to get one.


----------



## huggy54

Ok I'm resurrecting this thread now as I've decided to go down the route of a proper car PC and I plan to integrate it with a Mosconi 6to8v8. Now the things I'm after are the following;

1) DVD
2) SAT NAV
3) Bluetooth (calling and streaming music)
4) Reverse Camera
5) FM Radio
6) Digital TV (dvb)
7) WiFi
8) HDMI
9) Must be able to integrate with a Mosconi 6to8v8 (as ill be using the mosconi to run active).

Now I'll ask anyone can these E3io computers do all of the above?

Also is there a cheaper alternative? As there car pcs ain't cheap, I don't mind paying for it, but I'm curious are there other alternatives? Also I may just have a separate screen upfront and the pc in the back, for security reasons.

Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## RayBob

I have had my second carpc installed for over a year now, running great. The first was an all in one I assembled myself like the e3io, and it was OK, but not powerful enough and being it is a PC, I had to pull the dash every few months to mess with and upgrade it. I also had to cut metal out of the dash to gain required mounting depth.

Lesson learned, keep stuff out of the dash!

This time it's trunk mount for easy access, Industrial socket G2 mini-itx board (mobile CPU, low power use and low temp generated, high ambient temp stable). Screen, USB Touchpanel, and USB Steeringwheel interface are dash mounted. Easy mounting with plenty of available dash space, and I never need to gain access to the dash now.

So what did I do the second time?
I assembled a CarPC using mostly high temperature industrial components. An industrial JNF9G-QM77 socket G2 motherboard, Mobile I7-3612QM 35W processor, 85C rated low profile DDR3 PC3-10600, 256GB mSATA SSD and mPCIE a/b/g/n/ac BT 4 wifi screw mounted to MOBO. I used a Hifidiy Saber USB DAC to output decent audio to an MD8 processor. The power supply is a 160W intellegent DC-DC converter that uses a combination of ignition switch position, and timers to start and stop the PC, so I don't ever have to power down the PC.

Behind Dash:









Behind Rear Seat:









Test Video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RR1NWYg2p0g


----------



## huggy54

RayBob said:


> I have had my second carpc installed for over a year now, running great. The first was an all in one I assembled myself like the e3io, and it was OK, but not powerful enough and being it is a PC, I had to pull the dash every few months to mess with and upgrade it. I also had to cut metal out of the dash to gain required mounting depth.
> 
> Lesson learned, keep stuff out of the dash!
> 
> This time it's trunk mount for easy access, Industrial socket G2 mini-itx board (mobile CPU, low power use and low temp generated, high ambient temp stable). Screen, USB Touchpanel, and USB Steeringwheel interface are dash mounted. Easy mounting with plenty of available dash space, and I never need to gain access to the dash now.
> 
> So what did I do the second time?
> I assembled a CarPC using mostly high temperature industrial components. An industrial JNF9G-QM77 socket G2 motherboard, Mobile I7-3612QM 35W processor, 85C rated low profile DDR3 PC3-10600, 256GB mSATA SSD and mPCIE a/b/g/n/ac BT 4 wifi screw mounted to MOBO. I used a Hifidiy Saber USB DAC to output decent audio to an MD8 processor. The power supply is a 160W intellegent DC-DC converter that uses a combination of ignition switch position, and timers to start and stop the PC, so I don't ever have to power down the PC.
> 
> Behind Dash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Behind Rear Seat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Test Video:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RR1NWYg2p0g


Well e3io do do a pc and external monitor. So I thought have the monitor upfront and the car pc in the boot.

How much did your new system cost in total? Also bare in mind I just want something I don't have to assemble, or at the very least don't have much to assemble.

Are they my best option or is there something better out there?


----------



## iko1313

Hi guys. I'm gonna build a carPC


----------



## iko1313

inspiring to e3io carPC


----------



## iko1313

but, before i post my question to you all


----------



## iko1313

I must wrote 5 message and


----------



## iko1313

wait 450 seconds because there are 90 seconds between two message, so


----------



## iko1313

I was writing, I'm gonna build a carPC inspiring to e3io carPC. can anyone help me to recognize this component they put inside?
pic
pic2

best regards
William


----------



## nineball76

With only 1 minute between posts and maybe less than .5% of Diyma using a CarPC..... Not going to get a lot of info.

That being said,, I bought 2 E3io before realizing how much money I was throwing away. Very expensive but they are very well put together. You can put one together for under 600 of you shop around, minus the ssd. For what I paid, I can build one with a 2tb ssd instead of the 120gb I received 

Start with a mini itx case, the mini itx board that fits your needs, a power supply designed for car use, don't need a super processor for car use. 4gb ram is more than enough. I like the lilliput monitors (10.1 is sexy).


----------



## iko1313

nineball76 said:


> Start with a mini itx case, the mini itx board that fits your needs, a power supply designed for car use, don't need a super processor for car use. 4gb ram is more than enough. I like the lilliput monitors (10.1 is sexy).


Yes, I know. I've started to write down BOM, and this is why I ask you, if someone knows that component. I thought may be a video converter, but I'm not sure because there is a heatsink. and want to know the brand, beacause I think, they have experience.

best regards
William


----------



## nineball76

Bom?


----------



## dgage

nineball76 said:


> Bom?


Bill of Materials.


----------



## nineball76

You mean a graphics card? Like in a home pc? I don't see the need for big graphics support in a car. Most mobos have built in HD video already. 

Also look into low profile cpu coolers. I think I found one thats maybe 3/4" tall, easily fits in a 2" tall mini itx case.


----------



## iko1313

@nineball76 You don't see my pics. I would like to know which is that component. It isn't a graphic card because GC is integrated on asrock motherboard.


----------



## nineball76

Just saw them. Nope no idea.


----------



## iko1313

oh, ok. I found out this mic

but there is another component they paste with tape to the case, that has an heatsink. it would be a power supply, or a vid converter I don't know. someone else?

best regards
William


----------



## nineball76

Could be the 50x4 amp? I had that omitted from my two. And I'm not home to open the case to see


----------



## iko1313

nineball76 said:


> Could be the 50x4 amp? I had that omitted from my two. And I'm not home to open the case to see


yeah, could be the amp at the end of mic.
but if you have one could you take some pics to see what there is in?

I would like to ask you just another question about the rear camera.

Thank you in advance

William


----------



## nineball76

My knowledge on them is still quite limited. I've ordered two, but haven't installed them. Only taken them out of their shipping packages. Haven't even powered them yet. The idea was to remove the ssd and install a much larger one so I don't need to use external drives. Saves me a USB slot. There are 2 inputs on the rear for cameras and an input in the harness for a reverse wire. It's not a high dollar camera that can be ordered from them. Just your basic $30 eBay one.


----------



## HKSone

Sup guys,

I just finished my Carputer install and would like to share it with you guys. I'm using derrick.in.ny ebay touchscreen in the dash, usb ports/cd-rom behind the glove box and my computer plus all other components is mounted in the trunk. I've listed all my parts and included a video of the finished project. Hopefully you guys will find it useful as I decided to go with that touchscreen because of this thread. Thanks! 

98 Lexus GS400 Carputer audiophile install - MP3Car.com


----------



## nineball76

After having posted my 2 e3io for sale with the intent on using the new Clarion instead, I got into a conversation with someone interested in buying one from me. The subject of Android auto wss mentioned. I have had no dealings with Android auto as normally I don't have a need to connect my phone to anything. ThenI started watching videos about what it dies and all that. Then deciding that I wanted that feature in a had unit and the Clarion doesn't offer it..... Back to the drawing board. 

But wait! I found a video on someone using Centrafuse with Android auto! Is it anyone from this forum? I find the desktop emulator for app makers to use, but not sure how to work that into Centrafuse. I have never used either and am basically only very capable of some pretty basic computer things. 

Android auto allows my roommates and or anyone riding with me with any Android to be able to plug in, not just one that offers mhl. 

Thoughts?

Ben


----------



## crackinhedz

How to try Android Auto before you buy | Android Central



I'm still downloading the SDK, its a pretty large file and i'm on 7mbps download speed. :blush::mean:


----------



## crackinhedz

I think I saw the video you mention with the guy using android auto through Centrafuse, but I was not able to understand how he did it, makes no mention of the process, that I could find anyway. 

maybe something like this

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5bFikooPis


----------



## HKSone

I've tested the android auto desktop emulator on windows 7 and did not like it. Initially there's a lot of setting up for it to work because you have to install various android app creating programs. Once you get pass that part it does not reliably connect and it has horrible audio sound quality. It is also very limited because it is made to be auto friendly (limited scrolling) and that will get quite frustrating and annoying. The closest thing I would recommend is using the Bluestacks android app emulator for windows,which works well but slow. Therefore, I do not use it in my carputer setup.


----------



## MaxPowers

For you guys with the E3iO, how well do these work in the summer heat wise? Are there any cooling issues? I just bought one and that is the only thing that worries me.


----------



## crackinhedz

Surprisingly I have not had much if any, temp related problems. While its not Florida hot here in VA it can still be no fun. And freezing temps here too, did fine.


----------

